
Labor of Division (2010) - Cieplak
http://ridiculousfish.com/blog/posts/labor-of-division-episode-i.html
======
dvt
As I was reading, I was slowly understanding that N-bit division would require
(in the worst case) an N + 1 bit magic number. How in the world could this be
solvable in the general case? My assumption was that we just did division for
those numbers the "old-fashioned" way.

But, at the end of the day, the _actual_ solution -- ((n − q) ≫ 2) + q -- is
ingenious, fantastic article!

------
kanobo
For more algorithm fun exactly like this, check out the classic Hacker's
Delight book
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hacker%27s_Delight](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hacker%27s_Delight))

~~~
Cieplak
Also check out HAKMEM [1] [2].

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HAKMEM](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HAKMEM)
[2]
[https://dspace.mit.edu/handle/1721.1/6086](https://dspace.mit.edu/handle/1721.1/6086)

